# Leghisti, a me!!!



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

*                    Orge e film in una villa, le squillo parlano                *

                                         INCHIESTA. Gli incontri a Brendola. Ieri l'interrogatorio di Costa. La difesa: «Gestire siti non è prostituzione»                                                          26/01/2011                                  


                                                                                                             Nelle ville sui colli sarebbero stati girati anche dei filmati hard                         
 *Vicenza.* «Sono andata una volta a Brendola, mi ricordo  bene. In una villa. Eravamo in nove, io e un'altra ragazza con sette  uomini. Mi ha contattata un amico di Andrea. Cosa è successo? Beh, lo  potete immaginare».
È quanto ha raccontato una delle tante lucciole  ingaggiate da Andrea, che secondo gli inquirenti è al secolo Alessandro  Costa, ai carabinieri del radiomobile di Padova che hanno premuto il  piede sulla seconda fase dell'operazione "Escort Ungheria". E cioè,  oltre alla gestione dei siti, l'organizzazione delle orge a pagamento.
Ieri,  intanto, Costa, 38 anni, di Barbarano, via Falcone 6/b, ex assessore  alla Sicurezza in quota Lega Nord e vigile urbano sospeso dal servizio, è  stato interrogato in carcere. Difeso dall'avv. Paolo Mele senior, si è  avvalso della facoltà di non rispondere e il giudice Mariella Fino del  tribunale di Padova, accogliendo la richiesta del pubblico ministero  Vartan Giacomelli, ha firmato l'ordinanza di custodia cautelare in  carcere. Costa si farà interrogare la settimana prossima dal pm per  chiarire la sua posizione, ma la difesa è chiara: «Gestire quei siti non  è sfruttare la prostituzione, è soltanto fornire degli spazi  pubblicitari a privati cittadini». Costa, che secondo le testimonianze  girava in Porsche, era stato arrestato dal casello di Padova ovest dai  militari del tenente Luca Bordin dopo aver incassato i pagamenti di tre  ragazze da Antonio R., uno dei suoi agenti. Gli annunci hard sui due  siti (www.bestannunci.us e www.cercamicivip.com) fruttavano 100 euro  ciascuno. E ne arrivavano a iosa: i carabinieri ne hanno contati 2000,  da agosto ai giorni scorsi. Senza dire che i militari stanno ancora  cercando un computer portatile, acquistato dal vicentino, e che non è  ancora emerso nel corso delle perquisizioni. Che cosa nasconde?
Secondo  il giudice, quella di Costa era un'attività imprenditoriale a tutti gli  effetti. Aveva un giro di complici - oltre a Michele Ilario Dalla  Valle, Renato Cavallin e Nicola Guidolin, sono spuntati quelli di  Antonio R. e di Ivan F., le cui posizioni paiono però marginali - che  facevano il giro delle ragazze ad incassare il corrispettivo per gli  annunci. Se qualcuno aveva problemi, si rivolgeva direttamente al vigile  urbano vicentino. Da quanto è emerso, Costa non era editore o  responsabile dei siti, ma «gestore e organizzatore, pienamente  consapevole del tipo di annunci e del loro scopo». Fra l'altro, Costa è  stato riconosciuto da alcune lucciole, quelle dalle quali si era recato  di persona. Altri elementi utili potrebbero arrivate dalle testimonianze  dei presunti complici, qualcuno dei quali avrebbe già iniziato a  parlare con i carabinieri. 
Oltre ai siti internet, resta molto da  chiarire per quello che riguarda le organizzazioni delle feste a luci  rosse. I carabinieri, oltre a quella di Brendola, stanno cercando altre  ville per capire se i proprietari erano d'accordo; e vogliono  comprendere chi siano i partecipanti - i quali non avrebbero commesso  alcun reato - e se e come pagassero Costa e i suoi collaboratori. Da  quanto è emerso, partecipare costava qualche centinaio di euro agli  uomini, mentre le donne venivano pagate per le loro prestazioni. Uno dei  collaboratori del politico vicentino, Cavallin, ex titolare di  un'agenzia matrimoniale ad Asolo, ai carabinieri ha spiegato che faceva  solamente le foto di ragazze nude, nulla più. Quelle foto che poi  finivano sul sito a corredo degli annunci molto espliciti, 
Fra  l'altro, alcune delle ragazze avrebbero fatto riferimento anche a delle  telecamere che riprendevano gli amplessi di gruppo nelle ville in cui si  svolgevano le gang bang. Gli inquirenti vogliono accertare che fine  abbiano fatto i filmini porno, e se siano mai stati divulgati, magari su  internet. Di fatto, quindi, l'indagine si preannuncia ancora lunga e i  colpi di scena potrebbero essere dietro l'angolo. Che giro aveva messo  in piedi Costa?*© RIPRODUZIONE RISERVATA*
*Diego Neri

http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/stories/Home/221204_orge_e_film_in_una_villa_le_squillo_parlano/

---------------------------------------------------------------

te capi' i leghisti magnagatt'?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
*


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2011)

*Ahahahahahahahhaahah...*

Povero educando...
E questo è il niente eh? Il nulla...
Ho partecipato a certe feste nelle ville venete....che...
Visionem quam vidistis nemini dixerit

Tu non sai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *
> te capi' i leghisti magnagatt'?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> *




:sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Povero educando...
> E questo è il niente eh? Il nulla...
> Ho partecipato a certe feste nelle ville venete....che...
> Visionem quam vidistis nemini dixerit
> ...



mi sa che sapro'...

il paese e' piccolo e la gente mormora sul deboscio continuo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mi sa che sapro'...
> 
> il paese e' piccolo e la gente mormora sul deboscio continuo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E allora?
Mi sa che solo tu sei così inibito da non capire...
Tinto Brass, ha dipinto benissimo il comportamento sessuale di noi veneti...
Scoltame:
Bibbia sul comodin e completino sadomaso nell'armadio.
Poi: Pecati de mona...Dio perdona.

Ma ammetto le nostre donne non amano molto i baresi...ma è il loro accento...a non piacerle...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora?
> Mi sa che solo tu sei così inibito da non capire...
> Tinto Brass, ha dipinto benissimo il comportamento sessuale di noi veneti...
> Scoltame:
> ...


E' vero ciumbia, hai proprio ragione, infatti da giovine a Milano mi trombavo una vedova, veneta e zoccola, ma talmente zoccola che ai 18 anni della figlia avrebbe esteso il bunga bunga anche a lei......

me diseva anca che state semper embreaghi e ve fate ciava' le vostre putee da nanzo e da drio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' vero ciumbia, hai proprio ragione, infatti da ragazzo a Milano mi trombavo una vedova, veneta e zoccola, ma talmente zoccola che ai 18 anni della figlia avrebbe esteso il bunga bunga anche a lei......
> 
> me diseva anca che state semper embreaghi e ve fate ciava' le putee da nanzo e da drio...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non sei capace a scrivere in veneto...
appunto da ragazzo...
Ora...mi dispiace...sono altri tempi...
O hai il mercedes, bmw, o Volvo...o non trombi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Figuremose poi se te si de rifondazion:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Poi ti scambiano per un albanese:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non sei capace a scrivere in veneto...
> appunto da ragazzo...
> Ora...mi dispiace...sono altri tempi...
> ...


Noi terroni piaciamo molto alle vostre mignotte perche' siamo sottosviluppati...:mrgreen:

comunque ti diro' che con quella se ciarlava minga tropp perche' la bocca era sempre occupata...ostrega...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

Stermi' ... mi meraviglio di te  scendere cosi in basso non e' da te :ira: ripigliati  .


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' ... mi meraviglio di te  scendere cosi in basso non e' da te :ira: ripigliati  .


Ao' ma tu devi leggere sempre tutto?:mrgreen:

mi stavo maialando vicentinamente col collega...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ao' ma tu devi leggere sempre tutto?:mrgreen:
> 
> mi stavo maialando vicentinamente col collega...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


collega?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...quasi quasi ti invito ad una festa...
ma prometti di stare zitto eh?
se apri la bocca le donne ti riconoscono...
e vedi quel che ti capita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> collega?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...quasi quasi ti invito ad una festa...
> ma prometti di stare zitto eh?
> se apri la bocca le donne ti riconoscono...
> e vedi quel che ti capita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


comincia a rimedia' un invito pe' te...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> * Orge e film in una villa, le squillo parlano *
> 
> INCHIESTA. Gli incontri a Brendola. Ieri l'interrogatorio di Costa. La difesa: «Gestire siti non è prostituzione» 26/01/2011
> 
> ...


fosse solo questo, sarebbe la classica mela marcia nel cestino di mele sane
ma così non è


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' vero ciumbia, hai proprio ragione, infatti da giovine a Milano mi trombavo una vedova, veneta e zoccola, ma talmente zoccola che ai 18 anni della figlia avrebbe esteso il bunga bunga anche a lei......
> 
> me diseva anca che state semper embreaghi e ve fate ciava' le vostre putee da nanzo e da drio...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Certo, del veneto hai scopato il peggio che potevi trovare in giro.

I leccesi invece scopano il meglio....


----------



## Sterminator (28 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, del veneto hai scopato il peggio che potevi trovare in giro.
> 
> I leccesi invece scopano il meglio....


Che sguppe, hai assaggiato anche i prodotti tipici leccesi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque so' piu' bone le salentine delle venete....cio'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che sguppe, hai assaggiato anche i prodotti tipici leccesi...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 
e i salentini dei baresi...( assaggiati anche quelli, una vita fa...ma sai crescendo si privilegia la qualità  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e i salentini dei baresi...( assaggiati anche quelli, una vita fa...ma sai crescendo si privilegia la qualità :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


E i foggiani? E i tarantini?


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E i foggiani? E i tarantini?


credo di essermi persa la posizione in graduatoria dei brindisini
ma sarei interessata a ricevere recensioni su quelli di potenza (sapete : nomen omen!:mexican
ma che non si dica che mi manca un lucano :rotfl:


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> credo di essermi persa la posizione in graduatoria dei* brindisini*
> ma sarei interessata a ricevere recensioni su quelli di potenza (sapete : nomen omen!:mexican
> ma che non si dica che mi manca un lucano :rotfl:


Ecco che provincia mi ero dimenticata! Che stordita che sono :mrgreen:.
Su Potenza non ti posso aiutare, me spiass.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> credo di essermi persa la posizione in graduatoria dei brindisini
> ma sarei interessata a ricevere recensioni su quelli di potenza (*sapete : nomen omen!:mexican*
> ma che non si dica che mi manca un lucano :rotfl:


 
:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2011)

*La vicentinità che non si conosce XD*

http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/s...s_il_mondo_di_schopenhauer_parla_in_italiano/

Bene, in un angolo della città di Vicenza, mentre gli intellettuali e intellettualini si dedicano al loro quotidiano esercizio di deprecazione, un italiano di quelli di una volta, ignaro dei nostri pettegolezzi e di ribalte televisive, di salotti e di accademie, con le sole sue forze. nel corso di lunghi anni, ha rivissuto, parola dopo parola, frase dopo frase, pensiero dopo pensiero,il testo del capolavoro di Schopenhauer, per martellare la lamina dell'italiano a farsi docile calco del tedesco.
Un italiano germanizzato? Anzi: qui sta il punto: a parte pochi inevitabili tecnicismi, Giancarlo Giani è riuscito, non so come, a conservare alla traduzione la compostezza, la purità, la proprietà della nostra lingua, il suo nerbo. Ha, poniamo, copiato la statua bronzea del filosofo tedesco in marmo di Carrara. O, se volete, ha eseguito le infinite variazioni sul tema del Nulla di Schopenhauer, sull'italico fortepiano, anziché al clavicembalo. Giancarlo Giani, quattro lauree, amico di famosi intellettuali tedeschi del Dopoguerra, creatore del Premio Italo-tedesco, grazie al quale a Montecchio Maggiore, in altri tempi, li vedevamo giungere ogni anno, e passeggiare per Vicenza in sua compagnia. Un vicentino ignorato. Ma non da Franco Volpi, che avrebbe voluto recensire questa traduzione. E l'avrebbe fatto da par suo. Che altro aggiungere a lode del traduttore e in rimpianto per una perdita che ancora grida vendetta?Arthur Schopenhauer, "Il mondo come volontà e rappresentazione", Introduzione di Marcella D'Abbiero, traduzione di Giancarlo Giani. Edizione integrale (senza i Supplementi). Newton Compton Editori, pagg.544, euro 4, 90.


http://www.newtoncompton.com/e-book/203/il-mondo-come-volontà-e-rappresentazione


----------



## tenebroso67 (9 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Povero educando...
> E questo è il niente eh? Il nulla...
> *Ho partecipato a certe feste nelle ville venete*....che...
> Visionem quam vidistis nemini dixerit
> ...


Ma non mi dire....
tu sei come il pianista in "_Eyes Wide Shut" ????

_


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ma non mi dire....
> tu sei come il pianista in "_Eyes Wide Shut" ????
> 
> _


Bravo.
Io ho vissuto quell'esperienza.
Il mio lavoro mi ha portato anche in certe situazioni.
Ed è da lì che ho partorito l'idea del locale...una struttura polifunzionale volta a...


----------



## tenebroso67 (9 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo.
> Io ho vissuto quell'esperienza.
> Il mio lavoro mi ha portato anche in *certe situazioni*.
> .....


Adrenalinico......

eh si che allora ne hai viste davvero tante......


----------



## tenebroso67 (9 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> .........Ed è da lì che ho partorito l'idea del locale...una struttura polifunzionale volta a...............


_"una struttura polifunzionale volta a..........."_

....a contenere frammenti di vita indispensabili per essere se stessi senza pregiudizi e giudizi........

Volevi forse dire questo ?
E' il tipo atmosfera che vuoi cercare e creare ?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> _"una struttura polifunzionale volta a..........."_
> 
> ....a contenere frammenti di vita indispensabili per essere se stessi senza pregiudizi e giudizi........
> 
> ...


Ma non solo questa...l'idea nacque ad una cena, tra me e altre sei  persone...una spece di agriturismo particolare...che battezzammo il locale.
A questa cena c'era: una escort, un ristoratore, un industriale, una signora che ha un fantasticissimo bed and breakfast, e la signora che gestisce un fantastico privè. La sesta possiede un fantastico centro benessere. Fin'ora non si è realizzato nulla...ma unendo le forze...ne nascerebbe qualcosa di innvativo e speciale.
Come puoi vedere chi fa l'idiota come il vigile di barbarano finisce nei guai.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Adrenalinico......
> 
> eh si che allora ne hai viste davvero tante......


No...
Sono sempre stato molto curioso di certe cose...
E per una fase della mia vita...ho girato parecchio di notte, da solo, si fanno gli incontri più stupefacenti...specie negli aeroporti...


----------



## tenebroso67 (9 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non solo questa...l'idea nacque ad una cena, tra me e altre sei  persone...una spece di agriturismo particolare...che battezzammo il locale.
> A questa cena c'era: una *escort*, un *ristoratore*, un *industriale*, una signora che ha un fantasticissimo *bed and breakfast*, e la signora che gestisce un fantastico *privè*. La sesta possiede un fantastico *centro benessere*. Fin'ora non si è realizzato nulla...ma unendo le forze...ne nascerebbe qualcosa di innvativo e speciale.
> Come puoi vedere chi fa l'idiota come il vigile di barbarano finisce nei guai.



...come i magnifici sette,,,,,manca il musicista
il creatore della colonna sonora che accompagnera' il tutto....
sei tu il settimo !!!!

1) la escort  2) il ristoratore  3) l'industriale  4) la proprietaria  del B&B  5) la proprietaria del prive'   6) la proprietaria del  centro benessere 7) IL CONTE

Beh...che dire....gli ingredienti ci sono tutti e nella loro varieta' si amalgamano molto bene.....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> ...come i magnifici sette,,,,,manca il musicista
> il creatore della colonna sonora che accompagnera' il tutto....
> sei tu il settimo !!!!
> 
> ...


Quando sarò finalmente libero e solo...creerò il locale. 
Ce la posso fare...dopo i 50 anni.
Poi chiamerò la sirena e le dirò...visto ho ricostruito atlantide...sarà il paradiso che abbiamo sempre sognato. Ce l'abbiamo fatta...
Intanto sogno eh?
Sognare non costa nulla...


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando sarò finalmente libero e solo...creerò il locale.
> Ce la posso fare...dopo i 50 anni.
> Poi chiamerò la sirena e le dirò...visto ho ricostruito atlantide...sarà il paradiso che abbiamo sempre sognato. Ce l'abbiamo fatta...
> Intanto sogno eh?
> Sognare non costa nulla...


 ma per chi ama l'eros certi posti credo siano la sua morte.
come il divertimento per i luna park...visti di giorno , con la luce naturale quando tutto diventa grottesco e ti viene tristezza.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per chi ama l'eros certi posti credo siano la sua morte.
> come il divertimento per i luna park...visti di giorno , con la luce naturale quando tutto diventa grottesco e ti viene tristezza.


Fidati.
Solo chi ha visitato certi posti ne può parlarne.
Altrimenti siamo al livello...
Chi si fa le seghe diventa cieco...
L'obiettivo è che ogni esigenza erotica venga ampiamente soddisfatta...
Un centro polifunzionale...
Non ho certo detto un convento di suore...nè l'antro delle streghe...
Roba solo per certi tipi di persone....
Classe, stile e charme.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati.
> *Solo chi ha visitato certi posti ne può parlarne.*
> *Altrimenti siamo al livello...*
> Chi si fa le seghe diventa cieco...
> ...


 aridagli.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridagli.


Fidati...
Certe esperienze sono iniziatiche.
Le hai provate? Si o no?
FInchè non provi a studiare pianoforte...non saprai mai se è noioso o meno.
E non farmi parlare dei casini che ne possono saltar fuori...proprio oggi ne parlavo con una persona al telefono...che mi ha chiesto cosa si prova in determinate situazioni...

Ma posso credere che per tante persone possa essere la morte dell'Eros.
Infatti quelli che la pensano così stanno fuori da quel mondo, anzi neanche sanno dove sta e come arrivarci...

Fai conto che sia qualcosa come l'esoterismo...ok?


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati...
> Certe esperienze sono iniziatiche.
> Le hai provate? Si o no?
> FInchè non provi a studiare pianoforte...non saprai mai se è noioso o meno.
> ...


ahimé, sperduta in questo mondo di ladri senza nemmeno un piccolo fottutissimo navigatore:singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati...
> Certe esperienze sono iniziatiche.
> Le hai provate? Si o no?
> FInchè non provi a studiare pianoforte...non saprai mai se è noioso o meno.
> ...


Bè... quando ero ragazzina, ma ina-ina, coi primi morosetti, e il massimo era trovare una panchina riparata dietro una siepe in un parchetto... quando le mani correvano un pò impazzite, un pò curiose, molto trattenute, poco trattenute... quando magari faceva freddo e nebbia, e le mani erano ghiacciate :mrgreen:
Bè, tante volte, adocchiando un certo posto mi dicevo che ne avrei fatto un paradiso per gli innamorati... dove essi avrebbero potuto appartarsi senza problemi...
Non pensavo a chissà che, non erano previsti incontri di gruppo, nè altro... non pensavo neppure ad amanti fedifraghi... ma in effetti, mi inteneriva a pensare a un luogo tutto pieno di amore  e ci aggiungevo una macchinetta di bibite e merendine. E letti comodi. E tende colorate, e musica.

Insomma, alla fine l'idea è la stessa del Conte...


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè... quando ero ragazzina, ma ina-ina, coi primi morosetti, e il massimo era trovare una panchina riparata dietro una siepe in un parchetto... quando le mani correvano un pò impazzite, un pò curiose, molto trattenute, poco trattenute... quando magari faceva freddo e nebbia, e le mani erano ghiacciate :mrgreen:
> Bè, tante volte, adocchiando un certo posto mi dicevo che ne avrei fatto un paradiso per gli innamorati... dove essi avrebbero potuto appartarsi senza problemi...
> Non pensavo a chissà che, non erano previsti incontri di gruppo, nè altro... non pensavo neppure ad amanti fedifraghi... ma in effetti, mi inteneriva a pensare a un luogo tutto pieno di amore  e ci aggiungevo una macchinetta di bibite e merendine. E letti comodi. E tende colorate, e musica.
> 
> Insomma, alla fine l'idea è la stessa del Conte...


non credo proprio


----------



## Amoremio (10 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè... quando ero ragazzina, ma ina-ina, coi primi morosetti, e il massimo era trovare una panchina riparata dietro una siepe in un parchetto... quando le mani correvano un pò impazzite, un pò curiose, molto trattenute, poco trattenute... quando magari faceva freddo e nebbia, e le mani erano ghiacciate :mrgreen:
> Bè, tante volte, adocchiando un certo posto mi dicevo che ne avrei fatto un paradiso per gli innamorati... dove essi avrebbero potuto appartarsi senza problemi...
> Non pensavo a chissà che, non erano previsti incontri di gruppo, nè altro... non pensavo neppure ad amanti fedifraghi... ma in effetti, mi inteneriva a pensare a un luogo tutto pieno di amore  e ci aggiungevo una macchinetta di bibite e merendine. E letti comodi. E tende colorate, e musica.
> 
> Insomma, alla fine l'idea è la stessa del Conte...


 
seee!
uguale proprio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo proprio





Amoremio ha detto:


> seee!
> uguale proprio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Alla fine sì, uguale, proporzionata ai miei pensieri di ragazzina.
Quello che desideravo per me, lo desideravo per tutti. Volevo un posto dove ci si potesse incontrare, amare, senza problemi, in pace, con tenerezza e senza paura.

I desideri del Conte... sono un pò diversi, ok... ma il tratto fondamentale è quello. Un posto ove tutte le persone possano amarsi come credono... lui la vede così.


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Alla fine sì, uguale, proporzionata ai miei pensieri di ragazzina.
> Quello che desideravo per me, lo desideravo per tutti. Volevo un posto dove ci si potesse incontrare, amare, senza problemi, in pace, con tenerezza e senza paura.
> 
> I desideri del Conte... sono un pò diversi, ok... ma il tratto fondamentale è quello. Un posto ove tutte le persone possano amarsi come credono... *lui la vede così*.


 ho capito


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Alla fine sì, uguale, proporzionata ai miei pensieri di ragazzina.
> Quello che desideravo per me, lo desideravo per tutti. Volevo un posto dove ci si potesse incontrare, amare, senza problemi, in pace, con tenerezza e senza paura.
> 
> I desideri del Conte... sono un pò diversi, ok... ma il tratto fondamentale è quello. Un posto ove tutte le persone possano amarsi come credono... lui la vede così.


Si.
Tu sei l'unica persona che io abbia mai conosciuto, capace di riformulare in altre maniere, altrettanto chiare e convincenti, di come io veda il mondo.
Come tu ci riesca solo leggendomi qui dentro, ha ai miei occhi del miracoloso.
Sei come quelle ragazzine che portano i dolcetti al ladro sfigato rivale di cattivissimo me.
Arrivi tranquilla alla porta e suoni il campanello e con la voce più disarmante del mondo mi dici...Ciao sei in casa, sono io, apri?

E io guardo là...
E dico...ma come mai questa non ha messo un piede su una mina anticarampa? Ma come mai...non è scappata difronte ai cerberi? Ecc...ecc..ecc....

Mi sento come un cagnone grosso...un bulldog...a cui tu...pastrugni il naso...e dici...
Vedete? A me lui proprio non fa nulla di male...non mi attacca...non mi azzanna...

Si è proprio la stessa idea che hai descritto.

"Loro" non capiscono che non ho malizia, ma solo naturalezza...
Un'isola a Venezia.
Un atollo...
L'Eden...
Il regno della magia...
Il sogno...
Io resterò sempre e solo un bambino che gioca...

E la cosa più bella che tu hai colto di me...
E' che la fonte è pura...
Non inquinata...da certe acredini, durezze, paure, debolezze, dolori e sofferenze...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2011)

Ehm...
Non so se sono così Conte... 
Lo sai che ho una ottima opinione di te.
Tuttavia è vero che da quello che scrivi ogni tanto è difficile districare i tuoi pensieri.
Io non pretendo di riuscirci. Interpreto. Magari sono una buona esegeta, magari no.
Ma sono contenta che noi ci si trovi bene


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm...
> Non so se sono così Conte...
> Lo sai che ho una ottima opinione di te.
> Tuttavia è vero che da quello che scrivi ogni tanto è difficile districare i tuoi pensieri.
> ...


 mi spieghi meglio la magia di questo posto incantato?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi spieghi meglio la magia di questo posto incantato?



Quella del Conte non la so. Checché ne pensi lui, non sono nella sua testa.

Io, da ragazzina, intimidita, curiosa, innamorata, impaziente, chi più ne ha più ne metta...
Immaginavo un posto dove poter fare le esperienze che desideravo, nei tempi e nei modi per me giusti all'epoca.
E immaginavo che sarebbe stato bello condividere questo posto con altri innamorati (ognuno per conto suo )
Immaginavo l'imbarazzo di incrociarsi con un'altra coppietta, ma anche il sorriso di noi ragazzine, a dirci qualcosa tipo "hai visto il mio amore? E' vero che è bello? Lo so che sai che so che sai... che sono emozionata e impaziente, e piena di amore. E vedo che lo sei anche tu. Che bello!!!"

Era un... se sono felice io, voglio che lo siano tutti, tutti! Ognuno nel proprio nido con il proprio amore, ma sapendo che non si era soli... era una gioia moltiplicata perchè condivisa.
Era un... sono felice, perchè io sono qui, e perchè so che altri stanno bene come sto io.

Immagino che per il Conte, che ragazzina non è, e che pensa ad altri piaceri da adulti, sia anche un...
Se mi sento giudicato, se mi sento limitato, se mi sento incompreso... voglio un posto dove invece sentirmi a casa. E per me casa è dove ci sono persone a me vicine. E quindi, in questo posto, io e quelli a me simili, ci sentiremo a casa, insieme. Liberi. 
Con lo stesso sentimento di comodità e rilassatezza che io sognavo da ragazzina, anche se prevedevo cose lievemente diverse


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quella del Conte non la so. Checché ne pensi lui, non sono nella sua testa.
> 
> Io, da ragazzina, intimidita, curiosa, innamorata, impaziente, chi più ne ha più ne metta...
> Immaginavo un posto dove poter fare le esperienze che desideravo, nei tempi e nei modi per me giusti all'epoca.
> ...


 capisci che non è differenza da poco che snatura tutto il discorso che fai.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisci che non è differenza da poco che snatura tutto il discorso che fai.



No, non lo capisco, sinceramente.

Mi rendo conto che le scale sono diverse, ma cerco di vederla come "a me il sesso anale sembra bello e normale, ma c'è gente che non lo tollera e lo trova disgustoso. Io certe altre pratiche non le voglio provare, ma immagino che chi le apprezza si troverà bene e lo troverà bello e normale come io trovo il sesso anale."

Fino a che le pratiche sono consensuali, tra adulti, per quanto io non le apprezzi in prima persona non ho nulla da obiettare.
Non vedo perchè non debbano esistere persone che si sentano a proprio agio e contente e al sicuro in una situazione per esempio di scambisti, anche se io mi ci troverei a disagio.
Esistono tante cose al mondo, il fatto che non facciano per me, non vuol dire che sia falso che altri le trovino naturali, belle, "pure".


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2011)

aggiungo che preferisco sempre chiara al conte che in questo caso (ehm chiara...non era chiaro:singleeyeparlerebbe semplicemente di n luogo dove copulare in santa pace con tutte lo comodità del caso.
onore alla schiettezza e bando agli inutili e grottesci voli pindarici!


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> aggiungo che preferisco sempre chiara al conte che in questo caso (ehm chiara...non era chiaro:singleeyeparlerebbe semplicemente di n luogo dove copulare in santa pace con tutte lo comodità del caso.
> onore alla schiettezza e bando agli inutili e grottesci voli pindarici!



Ma è perchè non consideri neppure lontanamente possibile che in situazioni di scambisti, o di sesso estremo, ci sia amore. Non il tuo, non quello che tu consideri amore, ma comunque un amore


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma è perchè non consideri neppure lontanamente possibile che in situazioni di scambisti, o di sesso estremo, ci sia amore. Non il tuo, non quello che tu consideri amore, ma comunque un amore


 sì, certo , ci può essere.
ma se voglio un posto dove l'amore è al centro di ogni cosa forse è un  altro genere di luogo che creo


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2011)

A chi mi ha dato reputazione negativa....
Scusate... ma che c'entra  Banksy con quel mio post?
Come faccio a capire cosa avrei detto di non conforme al forum con quel link?
Spiegatevi, suvvia. Io non me la prendo per una reputazione negativa.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo , ci può essere.
> ma se voglio un posto dove l'amore è al centro di ogni cosa forse è un  altro genere di luogo che creo



Mi sembra più che giusto.
Mi sembra giustissimo che tu cerchi e trovi amore dove ti è più appropriato e congeniale, e mi sembra altrettanto giusto che tu non vada in posti che non hanno nulla a che fare con la tua sensibilità, sentimento, emozione.
Lo faccio anche io. Tutti.


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A chi mi ha dato reputazione negativa....
> Scusate... ma che c'entra Banksy con quel mio post?
> Come faccio a capire cosa avrei detto di non conforme al forum con quel link?
> Spiegatevi, suvvia. Io non me la prendo per una reputazione negativa.


sono le cose che non capisco...invece di controbattere (sembra che sia l'unica a pensarla in un certo modo)si usa un metodo inutile e infantile. 
che senso ha?


però un graffio di banksy te lo propongo:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono le cose che non capisco...invece di controbattere si usa un metodo inutile e infantile.
> che senso ha?



Ma va bene pure non mettere la firma... ma ditemi almeno cosa vi ha dato fastidio, no? Invece, un link che ho trovato incomprensibile e slegato dall'argomento.
Sarà stato per il parlare di sesso anale?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> aggiungo che preferisco sempre chiara al conte che in questo caso (ehm chiara...non era chiaro:singleeyeparlerebbe semplicemente di n luogo dove copulare in santa pace con tutte lo comodità del caso.
> onore alla schiettezza e bando agli inutili e grottesci voli pindarici!


E tu non hai proprio capito un cavolo di come sarebbe fatto sto posto...ogni giorno aggiungo nuovi particolari...nuovi elementi...insomma è un progetto in cui sono coinvolte molte persone...


----------

